# Custom woven tags / Plastic bags in Europe?



## wob (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for a company situated in Europe that could provide me with cheap woven label tags with low minimums (preferably below 200 if possible)

Also looking for something like this:
Flap Lock Bags - Uline

But from anywhere in Europe

Thanks in advance


----------



## felux (Mar 31, 2009)

i would love to know where i can get those bags aswell.europe or germany even better!


----------

